# "antique" Tools..



## jasnooks (Mar 30, 2015)

I recently "retired" from the cad/cam  department, and went back to where I believe I belong, the toolroom. The pay isn't as good, but I'm so much happier slinging chips.
Anyways, I've started buying/making some new tools to replace what's been stolen over the years, and adding new stuff to make myself more efficient.
In the process of adding items to the old Kennedy, I decided to remove all the stuff that I don't use anymore, or have never used, and came across these indicators. I believe that my dad gave me these in the late eighties when I was first starting out, along with a bunch of other old tools, including his mic's that I used as "precision c-clamps" when I was a kid, lol.
I've never used either of these, but one of them seems to operate just fine, smooth as butter. The other one is a bit sticky, but I'll bet some light oil and an air blast would free it right up.
I've got more older tools in my growing collection, and will gladly post pics if anybody's interested.
Feel free to post pics of yours too.

Here they are, made by the Ideal Tool Company, Rochester NY. Enjoy


----------



## jasnooks (Mar 30, 2015)

Starret last word indicator. Picked this up for $20 recently to add to my collection. Perfect working condition.


----------



## kd4gij (Mar 30, 2015)

jasnooks said:


> I've got more older tools in my growing collection, and will gladly post pics if anybody's interested.


 
Come on, You know how much we love " TOOL PORN "  post away.


----------



## Andre (Mar 30, 2015)

I had a chance to buy two of those indicators in the first post, went to look at a lathe and he has two for sale. He never called back!


----------



## jasnooks (Mar 30, 2015)

More stuff from my old man..

Starrett, Athol, Mass. USA..



The Lufkin Rule Co. Saginaw Mi. USA..



Union Tool Co. Orange, Mass. USA..



And this one from the Athol Machine Co. Athol, Mass. USA..
Sister company of Starrett's??


----------



## kd4gij (Mar 30, 2015)

I have a couple sets of those ID calipers and use them from time to time.


----------



## jasnooks (Mar 30, 2015)

kd4gij said:


> I have a couple sets of those ID calipers and use them from time to time.


Their great for woodworking on the lathe, or rough measurements on metal. Or as an "am I getting close" tool. I'll have to admit though, in the 25, going on 26 years that I've owned these, I've used maybe 2 of them, maybe once, maybe.. Lol. So much easier and faster to grab a pair of dial calipers or a scale (rule).


----------



## kd4gij (Mar 30, 2015)

I use them for internal grooves.


----------



## jasnooks (Mar 30, 2015)

A few wrenches from my old man.
From left to right.
Armstrong. USA
Williams. USA
And 2 with no name. Based on the age and style, I'm guessing their made in the USA.


----------



## juiceclone (Mar 30, 2015)

HEY ......how did you get all that stuff out of my tool-chest without me seeing you ..... I gotta get a guard dog ....:>)


----------



## jasnooks (Mar 30, 2015)

kd4gij said:


> I use them for internal grooves.


Another great use for them.


----------



## jasnooks (Mar 30, 2015)

I bought the last word indicator along with a few other things from my nephews fiance's grandfather, who is retired. My nephew bought a couple Kennedy boxes, and some other stuff, so the gentleman threw this knife in for free. I guess my nephew got tired of hearing about how much I liked it, so he gave it to me. It's got some pitting, but after giving it a few drops of oil and a quick cleanup with scotch brite it operates like new. And it takes an edge like you wouldn't believe.

Knife porn..


----------



## jasnooks (Mar 30, 2015)

Andre said:


> I had a chance to buy two of those indicators in the first post, went to look at a lathe and he has two for sale. He never called back!


Andre, are you wanting one to actually use, or just as a collectors item? Either way, I'll send you the sticky one for free (you pay the shopping cost) Where are you located?


----------



## Bill C. (Mar 30, 2015)

jasnooks said:


> I recently "retired" from the cad/cam  department, and went back to where I believe I belong, the toolroom. The pay isn't as good, but I'm so much happier slinging chips.
> Anyways, I've started buying/making some new tools to replace what's been stolen over the years, and adding new stuff to make myself more efficient.
> In the process of adding items to the old Kennedy, I decided to remove all the stuff that I don't use anymore, or have never used, and came across these indicators. I believe that my dad gave me these in the late eighties when I was first starting out, along with a bunch of other old tools, including his mic's that I used as "precision c-clamps" when I was a kid, lol.
> I've never used either of these, but one of them seems to operate just fine, smooth as butter. The other one is a bit sticky, but I'll bet some light oil and an air blast would free it right up.
> ...


----------



## Bill C. (Mar 30, 2015)

Nice set of calipers, definitely need "the feel" to use them properly.  No wonder we use dial calipers and micrometers today.  Nice photos everyone, thanks for sharing.


----------

